# BluRay Wiedergabe mit Cyberlink PowerDvD 9 unter Windows 7 (64bit)



## wongfeihung (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gern meine BluRay Filme auch am PC abspielen können. Mein System:
*- Windows 7 Ultimate (64Bit)
               - Intel Core i7 950
               - 3x Gainward GTX 285 2GB SLI
               - LG BluRay Laufwerk vorhanden
*
Der Windows Media Player spielt keine BluRay Filme ab, deshalb wollte ich mir Power DvD 9 Ultra von CyberLink zulegen. Bevor ich jetzt aber 64,- € für den Player (bei amazon.de) ausgebe, wollte ich fragen, ob die Scheiben dann mit dieser Software unter Windows 7 (64Bit) abspielbar sind.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## feivel (1. Januar 2010)

sind sie...aber ich persönlich bevorzuge windvd2010


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Januar 2010)

Wieso lädst du dir nicht einfach die Demo.... und probierst es aus..?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Januar 2010)

Wenn dein Monitor HDCP unterstützt und du ihn mit einem Digitalen Signal versorgst (DVI oder HDMI) dann gehts es.


----------



## kelevra (1. Januar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn dein Monitor HDCP unterstützt und du ihn mit einem Digitalen Signal versorgst (DVI oder HDMI) dann gehts es.



Hat bei mir sogar mit nem VGA Kabel funktioniert. Nutzer aber normalerweise ein DVI Kabel. PowerDVD9 macht auch keine Probleme.


----------



## wongfeihung (1. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Antworten, werde mir nun also PowerDvD 9 Ultra bestellen.

mfG Mirko


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Januar 2010)

kelevra schrieb:


> Hat bei mir sogar mit nem VGA Kabel funktioniert. Nutzer aber normalerweise ein DVI Kabel. PowerDVD9 macht auch keine Probleme.



Mit einer originalen BluRay würde dies aber nicht gehen


----------



## Lord Wotan (1. Januar 2010)

Also da auch die Version 7.3 läuft. Wird die Version 9 denke ich auf jeden Fall laufen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. Januar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mit einer originalen BluRay würde dies aber nicht gehen




Kommt auf den Player und die BD an.

Viele haben den neuen Kopierschutz gar nicht darauf andere nur abgeschwächt.


----------



## feivel (2. Januar 2010)

über vga gehts meines wissens immer, da wird einfach keiner mitübertragen
aber dvi/bzw. hdmi müssen hdcp fähig sein....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Januar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> über vga gehts meines wissens immer, da wird einfach keiner mitübertragen
> aber dvi/bzw. hdmi müssen hdcp fähig sein....



Es gibt ein Tool was dir anzeigt inwiefern dein PC BluRay-Fähig ist. Dort sieht man aufgelistet was fehlt. 

Fängt an beim Laufwerk, über Bildschirm, bis hin zur Software.


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. Januar 2010)

Und hier ein Link zum Testprogramm

CyberLink Blu-ray Disc Support


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. Januar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> über vga gehts meines wissens immer, da wird einfach keiner mitübertragen
> aber dvi/bzw. hdmi müssen hdcp fähig sein....




Da wird keiner übertragen richtig. Deswegen sieht der Kopierschutz ja auch eine Sperrung der analogen Ausgänge vor.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Januar 2010)

kelevra schrieb:


> Hat bei mir sogar mit nem VGA Kabel funktioniert. Nutzer aber normalerweise ein DVI Kabel. PowerDVD9 macht auch keine Probleme.



ABer nicht in HD-Auflösung sondern heruneterskaliert.


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

> Deswegen sieht der Kopierschutz ja auch eine Sperrung der analogen Ausgänge vor.



genau und deswegen wird auf diesen geräten auch dann nur der sd inhalt des films angezeigt ...


----------

